# Bass on beds (in ponds atleast)



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

Went to Boettler Park in the city of Green, bass were all over the place on beds and being VERY aggressive toward blue gills and some lures. Has this weather pushed and early spawn? How will the spawn fair since the temp is dropping again down into the low 40s?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

It's really not that early for ponds now....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

Yep,ponds maybe,but the lake i was to yesterday,no.i caught bass,one at the 6lb mark[pics as soon as i can transfer]and they were in shallow water.from one to 3 ft deep.but only sunning,and searching.wont be long


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

tadluvadd said:


> Yep,ponds maybe,but the lake i was to yesterday,no.i caught bass,one at the 6lb mark[pics as soon as i can transfer]and they were in shallow water.from one to 3 ft deep.but only sunning,and searching.wont be long


First week of may and it will be on!!!! I can't wait.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

It's not THAT early but, it is still pretty early I thought. I was curious so I went to State mill road over in Portage Lakes and checked for beds I seen the beginnings but, no bass on beds.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Once the female is ready to drop and moves shallow she wont leave the bed until a day or so after laying the eggs no matter how cold it gets. I was in Lake Guntersville a few years ago and it was early April which is spawn time and the temp dropped from 71 to low 20's overnight and not over 50 for the whole week i was there and they were still locked on the beds. 

Also i fished a small 3 acre lake in central Ohio this week twice and havent seen any beds yet. I dont like bed fishing but thats a matter of choice. I did yank out a 6.7lb lm though ill post as soon as i can figure out how to load a pic from my smart phone on OGF.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Yesterday and today I've seen bass on beds. Yesterday I wore a sleeveless shirt. Today it was so cold and rainy that I was even cold while wearing a thermal and a hoodie. The bass were still on their beds. Yesterday they were swiping away anything that came near, like bluegills and stuff. Friend caught some on wacky worms off of beds. Today they just backed away when something was near their beds. Kinda strange.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I've only seen a few in our front pond. At our back pond I haven't seen any beds or fish spawning for that matter


----------

